# Rare smokes. What do YOU do with 'em?



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm curious what most folks out there in puff-land do with their super-rare, super-expensive cigars. I find myself firmly in the "cigars are for smoking" group. For instance, I'm currently smoking a Fuente Gran AnniverXario. I've heard other folks out there say things like, "I can't bring myself to smoke anything that expensive, so I'm just going to let it sit." So, what do or would you do with them?


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

i would smoke that fuente to the nub.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Smoke them, that's what there here for. If you want something pretty to look at, subscribe to Playboy or something. Cigars are for smoking.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I smoke them! I do have a few very expensive cigars that I try and save for special occasions, but my thought is, if it's in the humidor, it's fair game. 

Nothing lasts too long in my humi whether is't $2.00 or $30.00.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Something else I'm curious about, if an expensive or rare cigar goes south, would you let it go, or keep smoking? For me, when a cigar is done, it's done. I have no trouble letting go of something that cost me $40+ if I am no longer enjoying it.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got quite a few over $20 cigars in my humi and will usually only smoke them on special occasions. I won't put a price tag on something I enjoy, especially rum and cigars. The expensive ones may not be my everyday choice, but every once in a while it is nice to sit back and enjoy with a couple fingers of my favorite rum or with a fellow BOTL. Either way, they sit, aging, getting better as the time passes, waiting for that special day to be enjoyed.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

d_day said:


> Something else I'm curious about, if an expensive or rare cigar goes south, would you let it go, or keep smoking? For me, when a cigar is done, it's done. I have no trouble letting go of something that cost me $40+ if I am no longer enjoying it.


Being a skinflint, it's hard for me not to try to get every cent out of a cigar. Only twice have I just given up on a cigar. The first was an Acid Cold Infusion Tea, the second was a CAO Moontrance.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dan-Hur said:


> Being a skinflint, it's hard for me not to try to get every cent out of a cigar. Only twice have I just given up on a cigar. The first was an *Acid Cold Infusion Tea*, the second was a CAO Moontrance.


I can appreciate why you would toss such a thing. For me, once I am done enjoying it, it gets pitched. Could be the first 1/2" , could be the last 1/2". If I am not liking it, no sense on spending my time on it.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in the "cigars are made to be smoked" category. I may have a few that I might want to save for a special occation, or some that I might want to get a little age on before I smoke them, but in the end I don't have any that I would hesitate to smoke.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I smoke 'em! I often wait till the weekend for rarer cigars so I can enjoy them with a completely clear mind. Some super primo stuff I buy with an event in mind. For instance, the Padron 80th perfecto is for my wedding night!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

i would probably only smoke something like that on a special occasion.

i like to smoke a lot of cigars so i couldn't afford to smoke expensive sticks like that on a daily basis...maybe a Friday cigar?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

carguy13 said:


> i would probably only smoke something like that on a special occasion.
> 
> i like to smoke a lot of cigars so i couldn't afford to smoke expensive sticks like that on a daily basis...maybe a Friday cigar?


I hear ya on the being able to afford it bit. Many of us keep our regular smoking stuff on hand in great numbers, but there's always that one in the back; the one you bought, and instantly regretted for the price. Would it get smoked? Or would it continue to wait for that special occasion?


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Special Occasion the majority of the time, but occasionally I will get a wild hair and smoke one of the expensive ones by myself, relaxing and enjoying the moment. I will say though what I consider a special occasion isn't necessarily what others may think, like a wedding or birth of a child. A gathering with good friends, family or on vacation in my book can be considered a special occasion.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Smoke them period. :israel:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

d_day said:


> I'm curious what most folks out there in puff-land do with their super-rare, super-expensive cigars. I find myself firmly in the "cigars are for smoking" group. For instance, I'm currently smoking a Fuente Gran AnniverXario. I've heard other folks out there say things like, "I can't bring myself to smoke anything that expensive, so I'm just going to let it sit." So, what do or would you do with them?


I agree, cigars are for smoking. However, my rare cigars, and I say rare because being rare and being expensive are two different things, get saved for rare occasions. I often try to get at least two of a smoke which I know to be rare for a couple of reasons. (1) I know I will be more likely to smoke it sooner If I have more. (2) I can see how the progress with age. (3) The are usually in demand, so If I have 5, smoke 2 and hate them both, I may be able to trade the other 3 and get some other smokes I like.



d_day said:


> Something else I'm curious about, if an expensive or rare cigar goes south, would you let it go, or keep smoking? For me, when a cigar is done, it's done. I have no trouble letting go of something that cost me $40+ if I am no longer enjoying it.


It really depends on where I'm at in the smoking process. If I'm a third of the way through it I'll usually give it time to see how the flavor develops. However, if it is just plain terrible then I am not relaxing and thus not completing the purpose of smoking a cigar.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

If it is in my humidor it is fair game at any time. The way I figure it, any time my feet hit the floor in the morning is a special occasion.

If the cigar goes south on me I toss it no matter if it is $1.00 or $50.00. Life is too short to waste time trying to smoke bad cigars.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

I will never smoke a special smoke right away but once it has its proper rest its game on.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a problem smoking a cigar if I only have one of them, and I can't get more. If I can get more, I don't care about the price... smoke it! If I can't get more... I can't bring myself to smoke my only one... something I'm trying to get over.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

F it! You gotsta smoke it! If you like looking at it take a pic! If it sucks dump it. To bad so sad if you spent to much on. If you are not happy with don't keep smoking it.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a little surprised here, because in the recent rare cigars thread I thought I remembered at least a few people saying they had a couple really rare sticks that really have no burning in site, and even a couple that said they probably wouldn't ever smoke them.

But I'm like most here, if that stogie catches my eye that day, then I'm smoking it regardless of price or rarity.

I once knew a guy who had an original 1914 Model T and he drove it everyweek where most people would just sit it in a garage. Well one day he got t-boned by a guy who ran a stop sign and it destroyed the car beyond any repair. The guy wasn't happy about it but he said that at least the car was being driven like it was suppose to instead of rotting away to its death in a garage.

I figure if that guy enjoyed his ultra rare car, I will do my best to enjoy my cigars. :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Fine cigars are meant to be smoked and fine cars are meant to be driven like hell. You can only let it sit in the "garage" for so long until you have to take it out and really appreciate it. You can't let it sit and still really appreciate it!! All you can do is give them a bit of time to age and develop more character/rarity/worth, then just use it the way the people who made it meant for it to be!!


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

They are cigars and cigars are made to be smoked. Blazeemup!!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I usually get them with the intention of smoking them, then let them sit in the humidor forever.

Every time I have half a mind to smoke one, I always end up deciding "it's not a special enough occasion." 
Maybe someday when I am dead, my kids can inherit some nice sticks with a LOT of age on them...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I smoke them cuz im a snob, and a happy snob, There will always be another stick


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Smoke 'em! Try and let them get a year or two of rest but that doesn't always work.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

everyday i wake up is a special day!

i smoke 'em!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

shuckins said:


> everyday i wake up is a special day!
> 
> i smoke 'em!!


Hear hear!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I say....if you're willing to buy a rare/expensive cigar you might as well enjoy it. Letting it sit in a humidor is like buying a race horse and letting it roam the pasture forever...what a waste!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Like my guns, there are no safe queens. Cigars were made to be smoked and that is what I do, I smoke them. Nothing is to rare to not be smoked. I might keep it resting until that perfect moment but sooner or later it is going to go up in smoke.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep. Burn them effers.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I let my best stuff sit awhile, sitting on 10 Oliva V Maduros and a few others. I like to think the right day and company to smoke my rare stuff with come up unexpectedly.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm all for resting, and saving for special occasions... but at some point, how long do you let that pre-embargo Cohiba sit, ya get my drift?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one desktop humi for rare/uppermost-end cigars. Once a week (usually saturday or sunday night) I grab one and a glass of scotch and I sit down and smoke it. No one else around. No music. No television. Just me, the smoke, and my good pal Johnnie Walker.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Even though I collect them, i will smoke them in a heartbeat. I say smoke them but only when you really have the time to do so and enjoy them...Thats what i do.:wink:


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I smoke em'. Unless I get something uber rare, or that is very dear to me I'll save em for a special occasion. And all those occassions have been marked for. 1 Opus For my birthday, trying to save a black label opus for my brother when he's 18, and a variety of stuff when I have good visit over, or any family birthdays.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

How special can something be, when my plan is to light it on fire??? That being said, I have a few sticks that I am hanging on to. I have an Opus Lost City that is on hold until I am DONE with cigarettes(no more cravings, totally done). But my other rares are just waiting for their number to be called, when I am in the mood for that exact stick. If I can replace it, great. If I can't, then I just took something so rare that it cannot be replaced, and lit it on fire. And that, my friends, is living the good life.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> If I can't, then I just took something so rare that it cannot be replaced, and lit it on fire. And that, my friends, is living the good life.


Very well put, my friend.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

I find myself having a hard time putting fire to a lot of the great ones that I have, but at some point you just have to go ahead and smoke them. I've
gifted or traded 4 Padron Maddie 45th's and have not even smoked one myself! WTF am i thinking? And since they're still in production, i can always buy more... so i'm gonna start smoking mine


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

GlassGuy said:


> i would smoke that fuente to the nub.


 then I would blow the rest of the ash off & eat the remainder!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

whodeeni said:


> I find myself having a hard time putting fire to a lot of the great ones that I have, but at some point you just have to go ahead and smoke them. I've
> gifted or traded 4 Padron Maddie 45th's and have not even smoked one myself! WTF am i thinking? And since they're still in production, i can always buy more... so i'm gonna start smoking mine


FYI, Padrons don't age exceptionally well IMO. Smoke em.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never really understood collecting anything but music and that's just for the listening. I used to collect watches, but they all got worn. My dad used to collect exotic euro cars, but they all got driven. The only thing I've really collected were my ticket stubs from a certain "Band Beyond Description", which came to number in the '80's. I lost them in a move, but I still have the memories of the shows. 

The only reason I have cigars sitting around is because they will be better tomorrow than they are today. Tomorrow comes for every cigar.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I can understand the desire to hang to a really fine cigar. For one thing, they look very nice especially if there are more than one and they are all lined up. I go to my B&M, who carries some really nice cigars and I think I probably wouldn't want to smoke them because they look so good(and are very expensive). It's like one of those cakes that's practically a work of art. It looks so good and so much effort went into it, you don't want to eat it.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

hell I cant bring myself to buy smoke's over 8 bucks, so its no big deal to me.
so to me if I have never smoke a really expensive stick I wont be tempted to buy.

rk_classic


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

ARCHAIC said:


> then I would blow the rest of the ash off & eat the remainder!!!


LOL, i hear ya.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I throw them in a bowl and add milk.....Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't smoke them,, I've got several high end smokes that are four years old.. I did leave them in my will to a good friend and he won't smoke them either...

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't plan on living forever and I'm a firm believer on smoking a cigar when it reaches its peak or prime and not letting it get past that...so I age some cigars and I let some rest, but eventually everything in my humidor will get smoked. It just depends on when.
This question reminded me of the painting by René Magritte. He painted a pipe with the phrase below reading, "Ceci n'est pas une pipe" (This is not a pipe). 
I have no problem with what anyone else does with their cigars. Mount em on a wall or put them behind hermetically sealed bullet proof glass...to me, a cigar is not a cigar if i never plan to smoke it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:bump: from the dead.

I'd never just buy one of a rare cigar, usually at least 3-4 so you can smoke one without feeling guilt and gift one to someone so they can truly enjoy a rare smoke and you'll still have two left. 

Exotic cars are meant to be driven and cigars are meant to be smoked.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I smoke em, sometimes not as often as they are sometimes way hard to come by like right now I am seriously looking for Maduro Opus x. Yeah I smoke everything I got.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I smoke em, sometimes not as often as they are sometimes way hard to come by like right now I am seriously looking for *Maduro Opus x*. Yeah I smoke everything I got.


I'll see if I can locate one for you.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

chances are I'd have already smoked them by the time they become coveted and rare.  but if I ever were to get any "Rare" cigars [which I highly doubt I will unless gifted] I'd certainly smoke them when the mood struck. I bought them to enjoy them so they'd be up in smoke & greatly enjoyed eventually. It would just be a matter of time.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> If it is in my humidor it is fair game at any time. The way I figure it, any time my feet hit the floor in the morning is a special occasion.
> 
> If the cigar goes south on me I toss it no matter if it is $1.00 or $50.00. Life is too short to waste time trying to smoke bad cigars.


Well said. It's like you read my mind.:tinfoil3:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cigars are for smoking, The only cigar that I own that has "special occasion" stamped on it to me is a Cohiba Siglo VI for my daughters graduation...other than that, anything's fair game...anytime.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I could not resist *I'd have to smoke them *and then tell everyone about them---


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a humi full of Opus X, Forbidden X and Anjeos that I have collected over time. I like to let them sit for a while, sometimes a year or 2, but in the end they all get smoked whenever the mood hits.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Silly question

Cars are for driving
Watches are for wearing
Cigars are for smoking.
Frankly, I have had a few "rare" cigars that were aged well past their prime.......

Life is for Living....


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't say I have ever had a "rare" smoke, or an ultra premium cigar, just never had the funds to do so.

However, have two Padron 64's in the Principe size sitting in the humidor just awaiting to be smoked and I refer to them as rare to me because they won't see my humidor very often :lol:... Was going to have one on Thanksgiving, but it was raining, literally all day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Silly question
> 
> Cars are for driving
> Watches are for wearing
> ...


+1 well said Bull Man hold on to what tomorrow is promised to no-one!
:attention::attention::attention::thumb::rapture:


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

light it up!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I smoke em, sometimes not as often as they are sometimes way hard to come by like right now I am seriously looking for Maduro Opus x. Yeah I smoke everything I got.


Ooops.....:bolt:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a poker game last week and a friend said he looked all over for a box of 2009 Liberty. And that they are all gone .I got up from the table and went to the humidor pulled out 6 and passed them out. These knuckleheads wanted to save them. I had to put my foot down, everyone who wants to save them ,pass them back,suddenly the seals on the coffins began to open.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Had a poker game last week and a friend said he looked all over for a box of 2009 Liberty. And that they are all gone .I got up from the table and went to the humidor pulled out 6 and passed them out. These knuckleheads wanted to save them. I had to put my foot down, everyone who wants to save them ,pass them back,suddenly the seals on the coffins began to open.


Nice guy you are. Next time invite some of us. uke:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Nice guy you are. Next time invite some of us. uke:


In for an invite :thumb: haha


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rare smoke?

I like to look at them.

Why smoke something that is meant to be smoked?


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I really don't have any cigars that couldnt be replaced so if I did have a rare smoke I would probably save it for a very special occasion.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

If i buy them I smoke them, if i have more then a couple I find some way to make some ones day by giving one, Ive even gave away my last of a rare smoke if I think it would mean more to the next, If some one gifts me a rare smoke I always try to smoke it never give to the next guy.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I was trying to answer this question, but I realized, I don't know what "rare/expensive" means. Everything in my humi is for smoking, except my Shuckins Special Excaliber, but I am not sure if I have any "rare/expensive" sticks. Can someone post an example list?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

CajunMaduro said:


> I was trying to answer this question, but I realized, I don't know what "rare/expensive" means. Everything in my humi is for smoking, except my Shuckins Special Excaliber, but I am not sure if I have any "rare/expensive" sticks. Can someone post an example list?


Opinions will vary but to me, rare doesn't have to correlate with being expensive. Padron 1964 A is expensive, but certainly not so rare that you've can't find it whenever you want. Certain opus(s) are rare, but inherently, the pricing is high as well. Your Shuckins is a rare smoke and I would only save it for the most precious moments...of course if Ron chooses to send you of them....8)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Life is too short to waste time trying to smoke bad cigars.


That should be my tagline!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got 2 Opus X on order and have no plan to hold onto them, they will rest, then they will be smoked


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

As I've said in other places on this board, I don't have a B&M so coming across anything $10 and over is rare unless I'm on vacation or if I'm online and feeling froggy with my credit card.

So, I do have a few cigars that I've picked up that are waiting for special occasions since they won't be easily replaced if I do smoke them. I did have a Padron 64 that my wife bought for me on our wedding day a few years ago, I smoked it recently and really enjoyed it. She also bought me the Sopranos sampler, I told her that I'll have one on our 10th, 20th, 30th and 40th anniversaries. She asked what I planned on doing for the 50th and I told her that by then I'll be so old I'll light up the pretty box they came in and probably won't notice a difference.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been thinking about this the couple days and got into some conversation at a B&M about it. The issue for me is the RARE stuff, not the expensive stuff. Like many have said if you pay the money for something enjoy it price not withstanding. 

But with all the limited edition stuff it is actually starting to turn me off to even trying them. I do not like grabbing a fiver of something - liking it and then having practically no way to get some. I do not like it when I am down to 2 or 3 of something...like the OR Tat blacks right now...


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

deep said:


> I have been thinking about this the couple days and got into some conversation at a B&M about it. The issue for me is the RARE stuff, not the expensive stuff. Like many have said if you pay the money for something enjoy it price not withstanding.
> 
> But with all the limited edition stuff it is actually starting to turn me off to even trying them. I do not like grabbing a fiver of something - liking it and then having practically no way to get some. I do not like it when I am down to 2 or 3 of something...like the OR Tat blacks right now...


Better to have loved and lost than never have loved at all. Enjoy them when and while you can.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

thefenderbender said:


> Better to have loved and lost than never have loved at all. Enjoy them when and while you can.


Agreed! I just received a Tat pork tenderloin and another LE Tat in the secret Santa thing. They probably won't last a week!


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

d_day said:


> Agreed! I just received a Tat pork tenderloin and another LE Tat in the secret Santa thing. They probably won't last a week!


Hope you enjoy them both! I really enjoyed the pork tenderloin.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thefenderbender said:


> Hope you enjoy them both! I really enjoyed the pork tenderloin.


I was talking with a friend a couple day's ago that said that was about the best cigar he has had in the non category, he is going to send me a couple I am very anxious to try this cigar.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I was talking with a friend a couple day's ago that said that was about the best cigar he has had in the non category, he is going to send me a couple I am very anxious to try this cigar.


Congrats Dave. It's a beaut but then again I've never met a Tat I didn't like.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel a cigar that is really rare and unique deserves at least a year of rest in a humidor before being lit up. Just smoked my first Liga Privada #9 flying pig about a month ago, exactly one year after I bought them.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

CajunMaduro said:


> I was trying to answer this question, but I realized, I don't know what "rare/expensive" means. Everything in my humi is for smoking, except my Shuckins Special Excaliber, but I am not sure if I have any "rare/expensive" sticks. Can someone post an example list?


Here you go :rofl:

1. Opus X Maduro Lancero
2. Opus X Maduro
3. Opus X Maduro Super Belicoso
4. Opus X Maduro Robusto
5. Opus X Maduro xXx
6. Don Carlos Senior Blends Robusto (4)
7. 952R (OR from 2002)
8. Añejo "Sand Shark" (3)
9. Añejo Shark (Regular Release)
10. Don Carlos Shark
11. Hemingway Cameroon Untold Story (2000)
12. Original Release Opus X "Love Story" (3)
13. Hemingway Short Story Maduro (3)
14. Hemingway Short Story Vintage Release
15. Don Arturo Destino al Siglo "13" Robusto
16. Opus X "Big Bad Mother F*cker" Natural
17. Opus X "Big Bad Mother F*cker" Maduro (2)
18. Hemingway Best Seller Maduro (2)
19. Opus X (Prerelease) "eXtasy" (1999)
20. "Little Richie"

~brooks


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Here you go :rofl:
> 
> 1. Opus X Maduro Lancero
> 2. Opus X Maduro
> ...


I think I saw this on the monster mash
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Yup and the high bid is only 20k!!:banana:


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

I plan to smoke all of my rare smokes (for me Opus, Anejo, Oliva V Maduro, Padron Annys) at some point. When? Is another question. I have plenty of other less expensive and more readily available sticks I enjoy the hell out of every time I smoke them so I'm not really deprived. I just want to make sure the time is right. For me a rare cigar is saved for a rare occasion; like when I can smoke with my brother and dad. I had an Anejo on a trip with friends and my brother this year in Saratoga Springs, NY and it was probably the best cigar I've ever had; helped that I was with some of my favorite people. Those are the times I enjoy my best cigars. And anytime I can share an Anejo with my brother is always really special for me. Plus I love drooling over them in my humidor.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I prefer to baptize them President Clintion style and then kick back, relax and smoke them... Really gives them a bit more complexity... You should try it sometime!!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Admire them from the other side of the glass case.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Here you go :rofl:
> 
> 1. Opus X Maduro Lancero
> 2. Opus X Maduro
> ...


I think I need a defibrillator.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Yup and the high bid is only 20k!!:banana:


20 K for that you got to be kidding that's robbery!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Here you go
> ~brooks


I have a cutter, lighter & two hands if you ever need help with any of those!


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Admittedly, I didn't wade through all nine pages of this thread, but I smoke the rare cigars that I've acquired. I'm sure this is piggy-backing a lot of previous comments but cigars are made to be smoked, regardless of how rare/HTF they may be. Granted, I may wait for a special occasion before I spark a rarity but, eventually, it will get smoked. (A "special occasion" may just be that it's Thursday, FWIW.)

I'm sure this sentiment has been expressed before, but cigar (along with booze - wine, spirits, even beer) collectors are a unique group. The car collector can drive and admire, the baseball card and art collector can admire and appreciate for as long as time permits, but _we_ have to consume/destroy (smoke or drink) the things we cherish, in order to enjoy them.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> (A "special occasion" may just be that it's Thursday, FWIW.)


+1 for that!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

All of my cigars are fair game. I will try to keep the rarer stuff for a special occasion. 
For me a special occasion is when I have the time to relax and enjoy the cigar (a rarity for me) or can enjoy with a fellow botl in a ppp.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> Admittedly, I didn't wade through all nine pages of this thread, but I smoke the rare cigars that I've acquired. I'm sure this is piggy-backing a lot of previous comments but cigars are made to be smoked, regardless of how rare/HTF they may be. Granted, I may wait for a special occasion before I spark a rarity but, eventually, it will get smoked. (A "special occasion" may just be that it's Thursday, FWIW.)
> 
> I'm sure this sentiment has been expressed before, but cigar (along with booze - wine, spirits, even beer) collectors are a unique group. The car collector can drive and admire, the baseball card and art collector can admire and appreciate for as long as time permits, but _we_ have to consume/destroy (smoke or drink) the things we cherish, in order to enjoy them.


Word..I was at the b&m a few weeks back to watch football... I was supposed to meet some people up there to smoke opus's.. I couldn't get ahold of them so I just fired one up.. Some of the employees were like what's the occasion? I was like just felt like a opus.. Lol
Later on my friends did show and then they blazed a few more opus's.. It wasn't even a rare opus, just your everyday petit lancero.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Here you go :rofl:
> 
> 1. Opus X Maduro Lancero
> 2. Opus X Maduro
> ...


That is a fine collection of AF sticks...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Buy 2 smoke one now. Smoke the other in a few years, when you have one of the last ones around.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Buy 2 smoke one now. Smoke the other in a few years, when you have one of the last ones around.


My definition of rare extends to smokes that are rare right now in my humidors, not necessarily rare in the world. When I get to the last one of a kind in the humi it's hard to make myself smoke it. Same with the oldest ones. The more time I've had it the more special the occasion it takes for me to light it up. This even holds for the less than premium sticks. I'm always second guessing and thinking "this might get really good in another couple of years". I really like knowing that I've got a good supply of several year old smokes which makes me most often go for the well-rested newer arrivals.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

With the exception of two 2005 Liberties I'm saving for my sons 18th birthday (he was born in 2005) I will smoke pretty much anything at anytime. I keep all my inventory in a neat app on my iPhone/iPad. It has a random function that selects a random cigar from the inventory list. I often use that to determine what to smoke. It's a great way to make a decision. It's nice to fire up that "rare" cigar on a random Tuesday. Makes me enjoy life even more.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

John, which app do you use?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Mobile Stogie

Mobile Stogie by Cigar Research for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

I wait until a special occasion to smoke my good cigars. I went to celebrate my step-mom's 50th and bought myself a DPG MF LB1922 ($12 inc tax is very expensive for me) but also got to smoke a CC Cohiba Limitada that one of my parents' friends brought.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I have 3 cigars in my humi that I consider "rare" and will not smoke them until the appropriate time. One is 27 years old, and the other 2 are 22 years old. These cigars are saved from my daughter and sons birthdays respectively. I will smoke them on their wedding days. Hopefully my son will smoke one with me on his wedding day.

All other cigars in my humi will be burned soon enough...as soon as possible.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't even remember if I've posted on this thread already, but since I dont feel like reading through it all I'll just leave my two cents for a second time if that's the case. Hopefully my opinion hasn't changed!

Not that I have anything rare in my budding collection, but if I did, I'd smoke it. Life is too short to save stuff like this, and you never know what might happen tomorrow to inhibit you from smoking your rare stogie! Of course, I'd save it for a guaranteed uninterrupted afternoon, but smoke it if you got it.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> Here you go :rofl:
> 
> 1. Opus X Maduro Lancero
> 2. Opus X Maduro
> ...


Yeah ... I could look at that pic all day!!!


----------



## Catalysts1942 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke it halfway and toss it!

LOL jk smoke it to the nub!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

"Rare smokes. What do YOU do with 'em?"

I dream about them. Someday when I have some, I'll smoke 'em. :lol:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tritones said:


> "Rare smokes. What do YOU do with 'em?"
> 
> I dream about them. Someday when I have some, I'll smoke 'em. :lol:


Mike, 
Santa has noticed you have been a good boy this year....
It's time to stop dreaming......:biggrin:


----------

